# I like BIG butts I cannot lie....



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

MikeW said:


> Baby got back? Oh no! I'll have Sir Mix-a-lot in my head for the rest of the day!!!!


Hmmm, maybe someone should suggest to Vatkens that it would make a good ad... great way of poking fun at all the naysayers... 

And personally, I like them big and I like them tight... variety is the spice of life! :yumyum:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Very nice Jon. I saw one at the LA Auto show and it does look pretty good in person. Would look even nicer with an M6 badge on it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Very nice Jon. I saw one at the LA Auto show and it does look pretty good in person. Would look even nicer with an M6 badge on it.


From what one of our locals who's demo-ing one said, they're stinkin' fast already. :eeps: :bigpimp:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

///MDex said:


> Nice looking auto, but I can't help it; everytime I see the front end, this is my visual cue


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!

W1NNAR!!11one


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> From what one of our locals who's demo-ing one said, they're stinkin' fast already. :eeps: :bigpimp:


Can I get one without the stink? :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

the back looks like a large butt w/ big granny underwear on.  

but still lovin' the looks of the car though. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> O.k. I'll admit it ~ I prefer tight l'il ones... :yumyum:


 :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

It's diiferent.

My Sales Rep e-mailed me today to offer a Test Drive. I'll attempt to go next week.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Can I get one without the stink? :dunno:


That's why there's a cabrio. :eeps:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I saw this identical car at a car show last night and didn't like it one bit. Not worth 75k to me :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Is there an official launch date by which all the dealers will have the 6er in the show rooms?


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Jon Shafer - How ya doin'? How's the family? - niiiiiiiice photos! :thumbup:

This one wouldn't have a *"This car is not for retail sale"* sign like the one by the front door at Crevier, would it? I'd dropped by there to talk to Paul Mooradian (missed him by minutes), and as I left, I happened to notice a black 645Ci outside by the door :yikes: :bigpimp: :thumbup: - at first I couldn't believe it!

I guess all the dealers got *one* for display purposes? And they're all black?

Suppose someone might be interested in one of these cars down the line - could she, er, the person  get one at a CPO price? :bigpimp:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Than you may like this....

Big Butts


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> Is there an official launch date by which all the dealers will have the 6er in the show rooms?


All dealers should have them now.

Ted


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

TedW said:


> All dealers should have them now.
> 
> Ted


Thanks, Ted. You're always so helpful. :thumbup:

I guess I'll head over to Fairfax today, then. Gotta see this butt in person.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

swchang said:


> 1991 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.6 (formerly).


Hey nice car, I also have a Mercedes W201, see here:

http://ferrarichat.com/forum/member.php?userid=3720

:thumbup:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


>


Big butt, ugly face and cold inside :thumbdwn: No thanks!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

I saw the coupe today when I picked up our 328. It was better looking than the convertible, but both are really bland. That might be a good thing considering Bangles most recent releases, but I can't see it competing w/ 911s.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Josh (PA) said:


> I saw the coupe today


It sure was sad seeing that big butt go off into the sunset. :bawling:

I'll miss that car.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Hey nice car, I also have a Mercedes W201, see here:
> 
> http://ferrarichat.com/forum/member.php?userid=3720
> 
> :thumbup:


Hey Jimmy! What car DON'T you have?!?!?!?! Hahahahaha....

I have a strange feeling that I would be Jimmy #2 if I was wealthy and my name was Jimmy.

Hahaha... :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

I sat in the coupe this weekend, front seats were nice, moon roof was huge, but the rear seats were unusable (no headroom)... For a car that big, I'd prefer to have the rear seats at least usable for a short trip (co-workers, that sort of thing)... Also, the fuse box was in the spare tire well (along with the battery)... No cover on the fuses other than the bottom of the trunk floor... seems like a nasty spill of something might cause some real problems... Admittedly, most of my complaints are not the type of things that would be concerns to the target market for this car, but as someone who occassionaly has to transport co-workers / clients to meetings etc. I'd be embarrassed to have such a big car that only short people can sit in the back of... My 3 coupe has more back seat space! Alternately, if I were already retired and it was just me and my wife cruising the autobahn on the way to our next 5 star hotel, this would be the perfect car... Perhaps someday!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> I like these Texan cowgirl butts better.


serious dave  you lik'em women wearing "mom jeans" (snl skit)


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Finally saw the 6er at a dealer this weekend.

The verdict? TOO DAMN BIG!!!!! (butt and all)


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I like these Texan cowgirl butts better.


  That's not saying much.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I like these Texan cowgirl butts better.


Nah. Brazilian big butts are nicer...








I miss those Moe poll


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Nah. Brazilian big butts are nicer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbup:


----------

